# Surf/Shark Trailer



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

Well finally got my trailer finished and can't wait to get to use it. It will only let me load one picture for some reason but, I was going to build a platform for my truck but decided on the trailer thinking that it's going to be a lot easier to hook up and go with everything already packed and when I get back just go to the car wash and rinse it all off then back it back up in storage then I'm ready to go again. I still have a few other extras I would like to put on it but I want to get it out first and see how it does. Looking forward to a great year!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice rig, I like the jacks in the corners to give it stability.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks good bud. Hopefully I get to see it in action on the beach.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Where is the maiden trip going to be? I'll be glad to come by and nod and say uh huh!


----------



## Here Fish (Oct 24, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone ya I'm pretty excited to get it out the only thing I am worried about is the clearance so I'm gunna hit Matagorda before I make the long trip to PINS. Matagorda is a little more forgiving when it comes to driving conditions. If any of y'all ever see me out there feel free to swing in and set up always looking for someone to help paddle baits out haha!


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good man. Cant wait to get out there!


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice rig!!! Look forward to your reports. Good luck


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Very nice!


----------

